# A basketfull of Good News!



## dxmadman (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Schwinnsters, Just going through my garage, realy for the extermination part,those brown recluses and scorpions are starting to move in,Anyway Here is one of those bikes with one of those special stories,I can tell it all or give the basics,
basics-I got this Liberty Dx from the original owner,His story was Dad went to war,He and his siblings watched the farm,Mom worked so He got a paper route,like all work bikes they take a beating but this one is a survivor of sorts,it never got hauled off or kids got a hold of it,It was barn stored most of its life,got it share of weather,I was taking the backroads of a small Texas town looking for more vintage tin,I stopped if i can look through a pile of Tractor and A and T tin,asked about any old bikes he said sure wife was past and kid were long gone but the old farmer said if i can haul off the pile i can have the bike,as long as i took care of it! Oh he was the ony paper boy in that small town,Gave me the story,I still go and visit him talked to some of his friends and they say i cant belive he kept it all those years.
I know its from the forties but does the black hubs say its pre postwar?He said a friend gave him the tank,it s got drop centers with black eclipse hubs,any info from you experts out there is a help,serial # b73244


----------



## spitfire (Jun 1, 2011)

Neat story. 
n
Looks like a very early postwar bike. The Morrow (Eclipse) rear hub will have a date code. http://www.strandcruisers.com/morrow/morrow_hub_dating.htm thats a link to a webpage where you can date it. Odd that an off brand tank would fit a dx frame.


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the webpage Spitfire! The hub dates 04 thats April of 45,it is an early post war,that would explain the lack of chrome on the hubs,both are made in elmira,Now id like to figure out what that tank came off of.It dont look schwinn to me,or could i be wrong? its cool the horn still works!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm no expert, but slab sided tanks always look like Monark products to me.


----------



## tony d. (Jun 1, 2011)

the kick stand says it all the taper says very  early erly post war it mite be the fabled 45 schwinn with that number


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 2, 2011)

Whats the fable about a 45 schwinn? I understand that cars wasnt produced until 46 after the war and chrome was scarce until 47 on some models,did Schwinn do the same? no or few bikes until 46? Any historians have any clues?


----------



## tony d. (Jun 2, 2011)

schwinn had to put "some" bikes together during and just after the war  they had to wirk out there new frames a 46 has a little bit more going on then just the kick stand  the geimetry is one thing the thinner drop outs is another  the angle of the kick stand also


----------



## partsguy (Jun 2, 2011)

dxmadman said:


> Thanks for the webpage Spitfire! The hub dates 04 thats April of 45,it is an early post war,that would explain the lack of chrome on the hubs,both are made in elmira,Now id like to figure out what that tank came off of.It dont look schwinn to me,or could i be wrong? its cool the horn still works!




The war had not yet ended yet in April of 1945. This is War-Time in my book. Sure is nice and I'm sure rare bike!


----------



## Herman (Jun 3, 2011)

Because the hub was made in April of 1945 does not mean the bike was made the same month, usually they were a few months later


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys, i was wondering  if any of you collectors can compare serial #S to mine , i havent had time to pull the crank or look for dates on parts yet due to the graduations where i live for the past 3 weeks and the kids getting out for summer, its just been chaos! Id like to get a ball park date, its true just because the hub is april of 45 the bike may not be,but may be it can be a referance for others, so wartime guys can ya help me?just for the sake of serial #s and referace or a good website. HERES MY # b73244 again thanks to all you devoted collectors.


----------



## Old rim (Jun 7, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I'm no expert, but slab sided tanks always look like Monark products to me.




Monark rocket tank   @ '41 ?


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a 1946 with a serial of B58071 I had posted earlier on the Cabe.....................
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6016-1946-47-Schwinn-BF-Goodrich&highlight=


----------

